# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Kuvia sähköbussiliikenteen aloituspäivältä (Helsinki)

## Rattivaunu

Kuvia Helsingin sähköbussiliikenteen aloituspäivältä on *täällä*. Sähköbussina on tänään 23.1.2017 liikkunut HelB #1612. Linjalle 23 on tulossa toinenkin Linkker, HelB #1611.

----------


## aki

Olisikohan linjatunnuksen 23 saanut vielä vähän pienemmällä tuohon etukilpeen :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Olisikohan linjatunnuksen 23 saanut vielä vähän pienemmällä tuohon etukilpeen


Ehkä tuota pienemmille ei kuitenkaan ole kovin suurta kysyntää muuten kuin sarkasmia viljelevien osalta. Manuaalisestihan kilpilaitteistoon voi tallentaa ihan kunnolliseltakin näyttävää jälkeä, kuten *tällaisen*​. LIJ-järjestelmän kautta kilpiin näyttää tulevan milloin mitäkin oikkuja, siksi siis 23:sella näkyi tänään tuollainen "pikku-kakskolmonen".

----------


## HeSa

> Ehkä tuota pienemmille ei kuitenkaan ole kovin suurta kysyntää muuten kuin sarkasmia viljelevien osalta. Manuaalisestihan kilpilaitteistoon voi tallentaa ihan kunnolliseltakin näyttävää jälkeä, kuten *tällaisen*​. LIJ-järjestelmän kautta kilpiin näyttää tulevan milloin mitäkin oikkuja, siksi siis 23:sella näkyi tänään tuollainen "pikku-kakskolmonen".


Siinähän se selitys tuli. Ennenkuin ehdin tähän ketjuun laitoin juuri "havainto"-ketjuun tämmöinen vähän puolisarkastinen kysymys näistä pienistä numeroista.

----------

